# Oldest Surviving MoH Recipient Passes



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2013)

According to the Seal of Honor FB page, 96-year old Medal of Honor recipient Nick Oresco passed away during surgery this evening. He had no surviving family, but many soldiers, Sailors, and Marines answered the social media call to give him some company and reassurance in his final days. 

The world will be a lesser place without men like him. Fair winds and following seas, Mr. Oresco.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 4, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> According to the SEAL of Honor FB page, 96-year old Medal of Honor recipient Nick Oresco passed away during surgery this evening. He had no surviving family, but many soldiers, Sailors, and Marines answered the social media call to give him some company and reassurance in his final days.
> 
> *The world will be a lesser place without men like him*. Fair winds and following seas, Mr. Oresco.



My thoughts too, Tailwinds and soft landing sir.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 4, 2013)

> *Master Sergeant, U.S. Army, Company C, 302d Infantry, 94th Infantry Division*
> 
> MSG Oresko was a platoon leader with Company C, in an attack against strong enemy positions. Deadly automatic fire from the flanks pinned down his unit. Realizing that a machinegun in a nearby bunker must be eliminated, he swiftly worked ahead alone, braving bullets which struck about him, until close enough to throw a grenade into the German position.
> 
> ...



Another hero has received his wings. 

Rest easy Sergeant. You left your mark on history. Large enough for the free world to see from thousands of miles away. 

~S~


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for your service.  RIP, sir.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 4, 2013)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2013)

Blue skies.


----------



## CDG (Oct 5, 2013)

RIP Sir.  Thank You.


----------



## tova (Oct 5, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JHD (Oct 5, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir, and thank you.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 5, 2013)

RIP Sir.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Top, Rest Easy, but give 'em Hell in Valhalla.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 9, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 10, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Sir!


----------

